
QuadRooter: 5 things to know about the latest Android security scare - simonpure
http://www.androidcentral.com/quadrooter-5-things-know-about-latest-android-security-scare
======
ocdtrekkie
The first thing that happens when a new Android vulnerability is discovered,
is Android blogs which exist and profit solely on Android's success need to
step in and defend it and classify it as a 'scare' or what have you.

